
An overview of the Perl5 engine - ribasushi
https://opensource.com/article/18/1/why-i-love-perl-5
======
vgy7ujm
Deeper dive:
[http://cpansearch.perl.org/src/RURBAN/illguts-0.49/index-18....](http://cpansearch.perl.org/src/RURBAN/illguts-0.49/index-18.html)

